# Cheap van?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or is it?

Got to be a typo, if not, grab the bugger.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey Kev, don't let Barry see it, or he will want it for spares :lol: 
Then he can break a few more things :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Of one thing I'm almost certain. I don't think that photograph was taken in Castlewellan. I know the town and that doesn't look like it. I wonder if the ad is genuine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My old mans town of birth.

Looking at the pics you'd have to know it very well to identify the street.


----------

